# brinkmann pitmaster mods



## waygu tim (Apr 3, 2014)

hi all today i started work on my brinkmann pitmaster we did all of the design work and ordered the metal for it using expected metal for the charcoal basket and 1/4 inch metal for the baffle and turning plates













IMG_0113.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0111.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0108.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0109.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 3, 2014


















IMG_0110.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 3, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello Tim.  Lookin good so far.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## waygu tim (Apr 16, 2014)

hi guys well i got my metal parts today we are about done on the smoker build the baffle plate is made out of 3/16 metal and the tuning plates are made of 1/4 metal need to finish the front shelf and brace the legs and extend the chimney down to grate level and replace the wheels and repaint it then put the seal on then i am done i am so happy right now  i did fire it up today i could the the difference right away it was amazing













IMG_0120.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0121.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0122.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0123.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0124.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0125.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0126.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0127.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0128.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0129.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0114.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0115.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0116.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0118.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


















IMG_0119.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ Apr 16, 2014


----------



## waygu tim (May 2, 2014)

IMG_0143.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_0143.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_0143.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_0144.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_0146.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_0147.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_0149.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_0150.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_0151.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_0152.JPG



__ waygu tim
__ May 2, 2014


----------



## aaardvark (Jul 7, 2014)

Tim:

Looks great.  I am about to start a restoration of a BPD and want to make the same mods.  Do you happen to recall the measurements for the heat shield.  Top I can figure out, but 1) bottom and 2) some way to guesstimate the curve would be very helpful.


----------



## waygu tim (Jul 7, 2014)

hi there i will try and help u the best way i can a email address or phone number that would be grate and make sure to use only dry wood is what i found works the best


----------



## aaardvark (Jul 7, 2014)

Tim:

Thanks for the speedy reply.

You can reach me at [email protected]

Rob


----------

